
Ask HN: Do you use default top color for HN? - waqasaday
Interested to see if people go with default top color or choose to use a custom one (from profile page).<p>I use #ebebeb.
======
valine
You can see the most popular HN bar colors here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors](https://news.ycombinator.com/topcolors)

I personally like #f6f6ef.

------
bgrohman
I didn't realize that feature exists until I read your post. Neat!

~~~
izietto
I'm with you two! I like #FF80DD

------
dmlittle
Apparently you need to have over 251 karma to use the feature

~~~
tradersam
Was about to try and see what #2789c2 would look like, only to not see the
setting and get frustrated. Thanks for clarifying.

Time to good looking for karma.

------
atsaloli
I changed my color as soon as I got enough points to do so. Just for the sake
of the game. I'm now at 438 and looking forward to the next threshold which I
believe is 500 (ability to downvote).

It's nice to have a game element. It makes it exciting when I open up HN. I
always glance to the top bar to see what's happening with my score.

------
anotheryou
I use F6F6EF to make it "invisible".

Though currently with: [https://userstyles.org/styles/71445/better-hacker-
news-desig...](https://userstyles.org/styles/71445/better-hacker-news-design)
makeing it visible again :) but I like the colors now

------
0x54MUR41
Yes, I do.

I don't know what other colors that match with my eyes. But, after reading
this thread (thank you for asking this to HN users), I am going to try
different colors on HN top bar. See... what will happen...

It's nice that people brought their color preferences here.

------
sidcool
Nop, I have it white. Looks minimalistic.

------
remx
Hotpink: ff6990

------
wingerlang
Default color

------
HiroshiSan
#ff6699

